# WinCC Flexible 2008 SP3 Download



## MeisterLampe81 (5 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier eine WinCC Flexible 2008 SP2 Version auf dem Rechner, brauche aber nun SP3. Kann man das SP3 bei Siemens irgendwo runterladen?? Ich finde es nirgends. SP1 & SP2 finde ich, aber das dreier nicht. Oder kann/muss ich mir die Tridal Version runterladen und die wird dann mit dem Licensekey zur vollwertigen Version??

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## holgermaik (5 November 2014)

SP3 ist nur über DVD Vertrieb machbar. Die Update sind dann wieder ladbar aus dem Netzt. Hat mich letztens auch ank.....tzt.
Kleine Schutzgebühr für Versand. Nur das warten..
Grüsse Holger


----------



## RONIN (5 November 2014)

holgermaik schrieb:


> SP3 ist nur über DVD Vertrieb machbar.
> Grüsse Holger


oder mit Online Delivery


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (5 November 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.. Hab es gerade angefragt und werde es dann bestellen..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

